# DAFV. Und nun?



## nxxkxxlxr (28. Oktober 2013)

Was bedeutet die fusion jetzt genau für uns angler? Was passiert mit den Gewässern des dav und des vdsf? Darf die nun jeder beangeln der in einem der vereine war? Ich z.B. hatte vor kurzem das problem, dass mir keine vergünstigte angelkarte des NOK's ausgehänsigt wurde weil ich nicht im vdsf bin sondern im dav. Ab wann genau tritt die fusion in kraft? War das nur unwissenheit der Kartenausgabestelle oder ist das tatsächlich alles komplizerter?



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knispel (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV. Und nun?*

Das sind alles Dinge die man versäumt hat auf Landesebene im Vorfeld zuregeln bevor man Fusioniert. Dieser ganze Zusammenschluss ist wie ein Acker den ich erst mit Saat bestücke und denn umpflüge, mich aber denn wundere, dass nicht das Gewünschte wächst.


----------



## Locke4865 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV. Und nun?*

An der Gewässersituation wird sich erstmal nix ändern da der VdSF kaum Verbandsgewässer hatte 
und im Osten die Landesverbände als Pächter auftreten nicht die Vereine
die Gewässerfond´s wird es weiter geben somindest für Sachsen ,Sachsen-Anhalt und Brandenburg


----------



## Knispel (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV. Und nun?*

Es gibt kein VDSF und DAV mehr - theoretisch müssten in Zukunft alle von den verschiedenen Gewässerpools profitieren können, ist doch jetzt alles DAFV.


----------



## antonio (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV. Und nun?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Es gibt kein VDSF und DAV mehr - theoretisch müssten in Zukunft alle von den verschiedenen Gewässerpools profitieren können, ist doch jetzt alles DAFV.



nicht ganz die gewässerpools sind lv-gewässer.
und die lv mit den pools haben untereinander vereinbarungen für den länderübergreifenden kartenaustausch.
wenn jetzt nur mal so bayern als beispiel, die preiswerten karten von sachsen haben will, müssen der lv bayern und der lv sachsen sich einigen.
bayern muß dann natürlich was bieten im gegenzug aber was?

antonio


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV. Und nun?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Es gibt kein VDSF und DAV mehr - theoretisch müssten in Zukunft alle von den verschiedenen Gewässerpools profitieren können, ist doch jetzt alles DAFV.



Wie ich das so höre, ist  "theoretisch" und "in Zukunft" wohl die richtige Wortwahl ^^. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## volkerm (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV. Und nun?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Es gibt kein VDSF und DAV mehr - theoretisch müssten in Zukunft alle von den verschiedenen Gewässerpools profitieren können, ist doch jetzt alles DAFV.


 
Das wird bleiben wie es ist. Die Wessis bleiben beim Grundsatz, wie die Glucke über ihre (besetzten) Gewässer zu wachen.
Die Ossis bleiben bei ihrer liberalen Politik.
Wäre ja nochmal schöner, wenn man was vom Osten übernimmt (halt, da war was- grüner Pfeil und Radeberger:m)


----------



## Locke4865 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV. Und nun?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Es gibt kein VDSF und DAV mehr - theoretisch müssten in Zukunft alle von den verschiedenen Gewässerpools profitieren können, ist doch jetzt alles DAFV.


Welche Pool´s hätte den der EX VDSF anzubieten? #c
deren Guten Vereinsgewässer mit horrenden Preisen wohl kaum
oder den Privatpool vom Herrn M.ohne Fischbesatz dafür mit Badenixe :q


----------



## volkerm (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV. Und nun?*

Locke, da kommt nix, weil die Art der Gewässernutzung in der Trennungszeit Deutschlands total divergiert ist. Das ist in den Köpfen.


----------



## Locke4865 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV. Und nun?*

ist mir ja bekannt 
der letzte Post sollte auch etwas sarkastisch rüberkommen


----------



## volkerm (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV. Und nun?*

Als geborener Wessi weiss ich den Osten aus vielerlei Gründen zu schätzen.


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV. Und nun?*

In welcher höhe muss ich denn nun am jahresende meinen beitrag zahlen?? Oder wird das auch in ost und west aufgeteilt? Muss ich denn auch nen solizuschlag zahlen wenn ich im westen wohne xD? Bekomm ich nen neuen sportfischerpass? Irgend etwas muss sich ja ändern. Hab von der fusion nur zufällig mal in einer angelzeitschrift gelesen, aber vom verein selber kam noch kein mukks

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Locke4865 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV. Und nun?*

für Sachsen kann ich soviel sagen bei uns bleibt alles wie bisher auch die Preise :vik: 
allgemeine Gewässer 80€
Salmo+allgemeine 170€  
S-A 5€ ,Br 5€

in meiner Signatur ist nur der RB Chemnitz da kommt noch Leipzig und Dresden dazu
Billiger geht es kaum bezogen auf Gewässerzahl


----------



## antonio (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV. Und nun?*



neukieler schrieb:


> In welcher höhe muss ich denn nun am jahresende meinen beitrag zahlen??
> 
> den zahlt dein bv
> 
> ...



antonio#h


----------



## Dorschgreifer (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV. Und nun?*



neukieler schrieb:


> Was bedeutet die fusion jetzt genau für uns angler? Was passiert mit den Gewässern des dav und des vdsf? Darf die nun jeder beangeln der in einem der vereine war? Ich z.B. hatte vor kurzem das problem, dass mir keine vergünstigte angelkarte des NOK's ausgehänsigt wurde weil ich nicht im vdsf bin sondern im dav. Ab wann genau tritt die fusion in kraft? War das nur unwissenheit der Kartenausgabestelle oder ist das tatsächlich alles komplizerter?


 
Für Schleswig-Holstein ist das schon längst umgesetzt, die Vergünstigung bekommen nun alle DAFV-Mitglieder, Du also auch, wenn Du in einem ehemaligen DAV-Verein bist, der ja nun auch DAFV-Mitglied ist. :m

 http://angelgewaesser.lsfv-sh.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=97&Itemid=83


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV. Und nun?*

Ah sauber. Das hört sich doch schon besser an

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brotfisch (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV. Und nun?*

Die Gewässerfrage ist zentral, aber war es nicht für die Fusion auf Bundesebene. Es ist ja schon darauf hingewiesen, dass die "liberale Politik des Ostens" nichts anderes war, als die Gewässerpools von einigen DAV-Landesverbänden. Und der einzelne Angler ist Mitglied in einem Verein und der in einem Landesverband. (Oder eben nicht...) 

Ich wiederhole hier nicht die Diskussion, ob die zentrale Bewirtschaftung von Gewässerpools durch Landesverbände "liberal" ist, weil diese an anderer Stelle bereits intensiv geführt wurde. Ich selbst würde es allenfalls als "neoliberal" und die sogenannte "Angler-Freizügigkeit" als Angler-Bequemlichkeit bezeichnen. Aber das ist zumindest hier eine Mindermeinung.

Bereits in der vielfältigen Diskussion um die Fusion habe ich darauf hingewiesen, dass das Ausblenden der Gewässerfrage, der Beitragsfrage und auch der Frage nach Fusionen auf Länderebene erheblichen Druck auf die Landesverbände ausüben wird. Dieser Druck wird sich noch massiv verstärken, sobald der Mehrheit der praktizierenden Angler bewusst wird, dass sich einiges verändert. Daher sehe ich dem ersten Halbjahr 2014 mit Interesse entgegen. 

Aus meiner Sicht ist doch grundsätzlich die Frage zu stellen, ob wir eine so komplexe Struktur mit zwei und mehr Landesverbänden je Bundesland brauchen, sie finanzieren wollen und ob diese auf Bundes- und Landesebene nützlich ist. Ich würde diese Frage klar mit nein beantworten. Ein Bundesverband kann nicht mit einer Stimme sprechen, wenn die ihn tragenden LVe es nicht tun. Fusionen auf Landesebene wären die Lösung, werden aber regional unterschiedlich favorisiert. Dort, wo es massive Einnahmen aus LV-Gewässerpools gibt, werden natürlich massive Konfliktpotenziale entstehen. Zunächst einmal sollten Mitgliedsbeiträge von Gewässernutzungsentgelten entkoppelt werden. Zudem gilt es, auch für die Mitglieder des anderen Landesverbandes gleiche oder wenigstens vergünstigte Konditionen beim Gewässerzugang zu schaffen.
Mit dem Vollzug der Fusion fängt die Arbeit in den Landesverbänden erst richtig an. Und sie wird spannungsgeladen sein.


----------



## Blauzahn (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV. Und nun?*

Wie sollte denn deiner Meinung nach, lieber Brotfisch, diese "Öffnung" für andere LVe aussehen?
Denn im Ex-DAV Land wird das schon über viele Jahre praktiziert.
Aber hier gilt "geben und nehmen"
Gruß

Gesendet von meinem GT-N8000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Locke4865 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV. Und nun?*

@ Brotfisch
Sachsen war das erste BL in welchen DAV und VdSF fusioniert haben noch lange bevor es im Bund spruchreif wurde:m

Reg.Bezirk Leipzig war mehrheitlich VdSF der rest DAV nu ist alles eins auch die Gewässer im Pool|supergri

wenn das die "Gebrauchten" Länder hinkriegen was die "Neuen" vorgemacht haben könnte die Freizügigkeit beim Angeln bald realität werden#h


----------



## wolkenkrieger (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV. Und nun?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Wie sollte denn deiner Meinung nach, lieber Brotfisch, diese "Öffnung" für andere LVe aussehen?



Das frage ich mich in der Tat auch.

Zumal mir nicht ganz klar ist, was das nun unbedingt mit der Fusion zu tun haben sollte. Wenn eine solche Zusammenarbeit gewünscht gewesen wäre, gäbe es die bereits. An unterschiedlichen Idiologien kann es ja nicht unbedingt gelegen haben, wie Meckpom und in Teilen auch Berlin schon lange vor der Fusion gezeigt haben.

Zudem frage ich mich (und lehne mich damit eventuell sogar weit aus dem Fenster), ob für die "Ossis" solch ein Deal überhaupt interessant sein würde. Nicht im Sinne der LV, sondern im Sinne der Angler selbst. Will meinen: wie interessant kann es für einen Angler, der größtmögliche Freizügigkeit und weitestgehende Homogenität im Regelwerk gewohnt ist, sein, Geld dafür aufzuwenden, sich unterschiedlichsten Regelwerken und Beschränkungen zu unterwerfen.

Mal ganz drastisch: welchen Benefit sollte ich Brandenburger haben, in Ba-Wü nachts nicht angeln zu dürfen?

Die Attraktivität solcher Deals hält sich aus Sicht der Ex-DAVler doch arg in Grenzen, wie ich meine.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV. Und nun?*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> @ Brotfisch
> Sachsen war das erste BL in welchen DAV und VdSF fusioniert haben noch lange bevor es im Bund spruchreif wurde:m


Im Bund wurde auch nicht fusioniert, es war (juristisch wie faktisch) ein Übertritt (Verschmelzung durch Übertritt) des DAV in den VDSF ohne vorherige Klärung von Fakten, Zielen und Finanzen..

Kann man nicht mit Sachsen vergleichen, wo zudem der kleinere VDSF zum größeren DAV-Teil kam (und somit weniger Schaden anrichten kann als im Bund, wo der kleine DAV-Teil zum großen VDSF übergetreten ist..).

Und  - noch wichtiger - man hatte gemeinsame Wurzeln im DAV in Sachsen, auch der vorher angeblich vom VDSF mal "gekaufte" Leipziger Teil....

Was heute noch den Anglern da zu Gute kommt, diese gemeinsamen Wurzeln ..

Aber das ist ja nun Geschichte, nun gibt's nur noch den (VDSF)DAFV, der DAV mit seinen Ideen existiert ja nun nicht mehr. 
Das wird man dann mittelfristig auch in den LV und Gliederungen des Ex-DAV  merken - kleine gallische Dörfer gewinnen leider nur bei Asterix-Comics....


----------



## ha.jo (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV. Und nun?*

Hallo Brotfisch

Vielleicht ist die Anfrage an dich ja untergegangen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4003015&postcount=18

Aber deine Meinung dazu würde mich auch interessieren.
Interessant wäre es allemal.

Grüße ha.jo


----------



## Brotfisch (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV. Und nun?*

Kann ja nun auch nicht überall gleichzeitig sein ..... 

Da ich den Begriff "Öffnung" nicht verwendet habe, bin ich nicht sicher, ob ich die Frage richtig verstehe.

Was die Frage der Gewässerpools/ Freizügigkeit in verbandspolitischer Hinsicht bedeutet, ist eine hochkomplexe Geschichte. Eine runde Lösung habe ich da auch nicht in fünf Minuten aufgeschrieben. 
Auf Ebene der Bundesländer gehe ich mal von einem LV mit und einem ohne Pool aus. Vielleicht wird sogar über eine Fusion auf Landesebene verhandelt. Dann kann die Poolfrage nicht wie bei der Bundesfusion "nach unten delegiert" werden. Solange Mitgliedsbeitrag und Poolkarte im Kombipack sind, steht der Pool nur den Anglern des Poolverbandes offen (ggf. noch denjenigen aus assoziierten Verbänden). Die Angler aus dem anderen Verband müssten Mitglied werden, um die Gewässer beangeln zu können (und damit dann auch die Kröte zentralistisch bewirtschafteter und besetzter Gewässer schlucken). Das schafft Druck auf den poollosen Verband. Umgekehrt hat bei der Koppelung Beitrag+Karte derjenige Angler, der den Pool nicht beangeln will, im anderen Verband den billigeren Beitrag (aber noch keine Angelkarte). Kommt es zu einer Fusion, bei der man die Interessenlagen beider Gruppen berücksichtigen will, kann zwar der Pool erhalten bleiben, nicht aber die Kombination. Und es muss sichergestellt sein, dass Nichtnutzer des Pools nicht (verdeckt) an den Kosten für die Bewirtschaftung des Pools "beteiligt" werden.
Das sehe ich als Mindeststandard solcher Fusionen an. Zugleich muss der Pool auch für jene offen sein, die in einem anderen (Landes-) Verband organisiert sind und nur die Karte kaufen wollen, nicht aber Mitglied des Pool-LV. Das ist aus meiner Warte in einem einheitlichen Verband nicht anders denkbar. Aber da sehe ich bei kurzem Nachdenken nicht so große Probleme.
Was aber passiert mit den Netto-Einnahmen, die der LV bei der Bewirtschaftung des Pools erzielt? Solange die in einer "Pool-GmbH" (so nenne ich es mal) bleiben, ist vielleicht alles in Ordnung. Fließen sie in den LV-Haushalt, so stellt sich die Frage, warum die Nichtnutzer des Pools (die also keine Pool-Karte erworben haben), davon mitprofitieren sollten. Hier droht zumindest Unruhe an der Basis. Wie auch in der Situation, in der der LV eigene Mittel in die Bewirtschaftung des Pools schießt (über den Ertrag hinaus) von Seiten derjenigen "Ärger" droht, die eine zentralistische Gewässerbewirtschaftung ablehnen.
Auf Vereinsebene entstünde in einem LV ebenfalls ein Zwei-Klassen-System von poolangehörigen Vereinen und von selbstbewirtschaftenden Vereinen. Denn eine zwangsweise Übergabe von Vereinsgewässern in den Pool kann ich mir nicht als gangbaren Ansatz in einem fusionierten LV vorstellen und wäre für mich persönlich ein absolutes no go. Während die Selbstbewirtschafter dann unter Umständen aus dem Gastkartenverkauf erhebliche Einnahmen in die Vereinskasse bekämen, würde unter den Poolvereinen die Frage aufkommen, ob sie auch in ähnlicher Weise von den Erträgen des Pools profitieren.
Spannungen und Streitpotenzial jedenfalls ausreichend für mehrere Anglergenerationen. 
Aber vielleicht brächten uns diese Spannungen ja zu der eigentlichen Fragestellung (zurück), die da lautet, wieviel zentralistische Gewässerbewirtschaftung ist eigentlich nötig, um die Angler-Freizügigkeit herzustellen. Und damit wäre meine These, dass eine Angelkarten-Verwertungsgemeinschaft den Anglern (und Vereinen) die gleichen Vorzüge, ja je nach Ausgestaltung sogar noch mehr Vorzüge als das bisherige System bringt, zumindest wieder erwägenswert.

Ich hoffe, mit meiner Antwort nicht allzusehr neben den Fragen gelegen zu haben.


----------



## antonio (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV. Und nun?*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Kann ja nun auch nicht überall gleichzeitig sein .....
> 
> Da ich den Begriff "Öffnung" nicht verwendet habe, bin ich nicht sicher, ob ich die Frage richtig verstehe.
> 
> ...



warum sollte ein "poolverband" mit einem "poollosen" fusionieren?
er hätte nur nachteile.
da muß der "poollose" schon mal was einbringen.
dies wird es in der paraxis eben nicht geben, es scheitert an den derzeitigen gegebenheiten.


antonio


----------



## Sharpo (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV. Und nun?*



antonio schrieb:


> warum sollte ein "poolverband" mit einem "poollosen" fusionieren?
> er hätte nur nachteile.
> da muß der "poollose" schon mal was einbringen.
> dies wird es in der paraxis eben nicht geben, es scheitert an den derzeitigen gegebenheiten.
> ...


|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Poolverband/ poolloser Verband?

Ach egal.

Viele ehemalige VDSF Landesverbände haben eigene Gewässer.
Man könnte sich der ostdeutschen Gewässertradition also anschliessen.

Nur was hab ich in NRW davon wenn ich evtl. für mehr Geld in Sachsen ohne erneuten Kartenkauf angeln könnte?


----------



## Brotfisch (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV. Und nun?*



antonio schrieb:


> warum sollte ein "poolverband" mit einem "poollosen" fusionieren?
> er hätte nur nachteile.
> da muß der "poollose" schon mal was einbringen.
> dies wird es in der paraxis eben nicht geben, es scheitert an den derzeitigen gegebenheiten.
> ...



Das müsste auch dem Poolverband etwas bringen - und zwar aus den gleichen Gründen wie auf Bundesebene: einheitliche Stimme, stärkere Interessenvertretung auf Landesebene. Schließlich ist Fischereirecht Ländersache.

Dein Kommentar erweckt den Anschein, als sähest Du die eigentlich zentrale Aufgabe eines Landesverbandes darin, einen Pool zu bewirtschaften. Und nach der Nützlichkeit oder Schädlichkeit für die Poolbewirtschaftung richtet sich sein ganzes Handeln aus. 
Das kann man machen, hat aber mit einer Interessenvertretung der Angler nicht viel zu tun. Stell Dir nur einmal vor, dass es mal nicht so klappt mit der Bewirtschaftung. Es kann kein Besatz mehr beschafft werden, vor Ort entsteht Unruhe, Auflagen der Fischereibehörden etc. In einer solchen Phase müsste die Gewässerbewirtschaftung Einschränkungen der Angelei, z.B. Nachtangelverbote verhängen, vielleicht sogar für den ganzen Pool. 
Ich will mit diesem wenig gelungenen Beispiel nur klar machen, dass die Bewirtschaftungsinteressen des Pools nicht mit den Interessen der Angler deckungsgleich sind.


----------



## Brotfisch (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV. Und nun?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> Poolverband/ poolloser Verband?
> 
> ...



Ein, zwei landesverbandseigene Gewässer sind etwas völlig anderes als ein nahezu landesweiter Gewässerpool. Sich der ostdeutschen Gewässertradition anzuschließen würde bedeuten, zahllose pachtende Vereine von der Bewirtschaftung fernzuhalten und ihnen jedweden Einfluss auf die Besatzpolitik zu nehmen. Ich sage ja nicht, dass in Vereinen alles gut läuft bei diesem Thema, aber das tut es in den pool-bewirtschaftenden LVen auch nicht. Während wir sonst immer für Basisdemokratie sind, wird hier auf einmal an eine zentrale Macht geglaubt, die uns das anglerische Paradies erschafft, für das wir nichts tun müssten. Wenn das alles so toll ist, sollten wir wenigstens denjenigen, die ein anderes System bevorzugen, so gut es geht die Freiheit der Wahl lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV. Und nun?*

Wenns nur noch um Pool geht, kann ichs ja auch ins Bewirtschaftungsforum schubsen..


----------



## Brotfisch (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV. Und nun?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> Poolverband/ poolloser Verband?
> 
> ...



Zum zweiten Teil der Frage: 
Es geht nicht darum, dass Du in allen Bundesländern in allen Pools ohne neue Karte angeln kannst. Eine Bundesgewässernetzkarte wäre ein Horror, der glücklicherweise finanziell gar nicht darstellbar wäre. Falls Du aus NRW aber mal in Sachsen angeln möchtest, dürfte es jedenfalls unter DAFV-Mitgliedern keine Ausschlussmöglichkeit oder keine höheren Preise für Dich geben.


----------



## Brotfisch (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV. Und nun?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenns nur noch um Pool geht, kann ichs ja auch ins Bewirtschaftungsforum schubsen..



Ja sorry, das Thema neigt zum Abschwiffen. 

Aber hier geht es ja um das Thema "Fusion auf Länderebene und deren Voraussetzungen und Bedingungen". Da gehört leider Pool und Beitragsstruktur dazu.


----------



## Locke4865 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV. Und nun?*

das mit dem länderübergreifenden Angeln versteht Ihr bisher falsch 
Ich *muss nicht* die anderen Länderkarten kaufen ich *kann*
und wenn ich in Grenzgebieten wohne ist das doch sehr angenehm oder im Urlaub und die Preise sind momentan nicht der Rede wert (5-10€ je BL)
wenn ich weis das ich nicht in RPf oder HH angeln will muss ich die Karte ja nicht nehmen
für mich kommt z.B. nur Bayern, _Brandenburg_. Thüringen und mit Abstrichen _Sachsen-Anhalt_ in Frage:m


----------



## antonio (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV. Und nun?*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Zum zweiten Teil der Frage:
> Es geht nicht darum, dass Du in allen Bundesländern in allen Pools ohne neue Karte angeln kannst. Eine Bundesgewässernetzkarte wäre ein Horror, der glücklicherweise finanziell gar nicht darstellbar wäre. Falls Du aus NRW aber mal in Sachsen angeln möchtest, dürfte es jedenfalls unter DAFV-Mitgliedern keine Ausschlussmöglichkeit oder keine höheren Preise für Dich geben.



höhere preise schon, wie so oft üblich bei gastkarten.
der nrw-ler ist ja kein sachsen-lv mitglied.warum soll ein nichtmitglied nicht mehr bezahlen als ein mitglied?

antonio


----------



## mathei (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV. Und nun?*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> @ Brotfisch
> Sachsen war das erste BL in welchen DAV und VdSF fusioniert haben noch lange bevor es im Bund spruchreif wurde:m


 
so ist es doch in mv auch. warum das so kam ;+ weiß der fuchs. ich nicht


----------



## Brotfisch (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV. Und nun?*

Die Ausgangsfrage war: Was bedeutet die Fusion der Bundesverbände für Angler?

Aus meiner Sicht das Wichtigste: Es fallen zwei (um Mitglieder und Positionen) konkurrierende Verbände weg. Die Graben- und Mauermentalität wird so nach und nach weniger werden. Ebenso rein ideologisch begründete Auffassungen. Künftig wird also mehr Selber-Denken gefragt, wenn man mitreden möchte.

Das zweite ist: Die Fusion hat die Probleme der Angler und der anglerischen Interessenvertretung nicht gelöst. Der neue Verband hat vielmehr die bestehenden Probleme übernehmen müssen und steht jetzt vor gewaltigen Herausforderungen, die auch noch von Finanzproblemen gekrönt werden. Sollte es dabei in naher Zukunft zu Beitragserhöhungen kommen, so sind diese nicht fusionsbedingt, sondern dem Managementversagen der Gründerverbände geschuldet. In der Summe gibt es durch die Fusion per se auch keine finanziellen Mehrbelastungen für die Angler. Auch nicht durch die zwei Geschäftsstellen, die ja bereits vorher existierten. Die Beitragsstrukturen werden grundsätzlich durch die Fusion nicht verändert. Beitragserhöhungen, die an die Angler weitergegeben werden, sind allerdings nicht mehr auszuschließen.

Im anglerischen Alltag ändert sich - von Verbandsname, Logo etc. einmal abgesehen - vorerst sehr wenig. Vorhandene Hinweise zur Ausübung der Angelfischerei etc. haben Empfehlungscharakter. Sie sollten im neuen Verband auf Aktualisierungsbedarfe geprüft und umfassend diskutiert werden, wo noch keine gemeinsame Linie zwischen DAV und VDSF bestand.

Die Landesverbände und die örtlichen Vereine bleiben in ihrer Struktur durch die Fusion grundsätzlich unberührt. Allerdings wird sich der Druck, auch auf Länderebene zu fusionieren, in den kommenden Jahren zunehmend erhöhen.

Die Nutzung der Gewässerpools wird durch die Fusion ebenfalls nicht per se tangiert. Allerdings ist sehr wahrscheinlich, dass es in der Folge der Fusion auf Länderebene dazu kommt, dass Beiträge von den Jahresangelberechtigungen entkoppelt werden, wo dieses noch nicht der Fall ist. Das muss keine Teuerung sein. Was aus den Pools bei Fusionen auf Länderebene wird, ist offen. An ihre Stelle könnten für den Angler auch genauso gut und komfortabel Angelkarten-Verwertungsgemeinschaften treten, wenn dieses gewollt ist.

Alles in allem wird für den Angleralltag durch die Fusion nichts schlechter oder großartig anders.

Problematisch wird es, wenn der DAFV die vor der Fusion entstandenen Probleme nicht zeitnah löst und wieder finanziell und inhaltlich handlungsfähig wird. Dann würde sich die angestrebte Lobbyarbeit weiter verschlechtern, so dass sich insgesamt die (rechtlichen) Rahmenbedingungen für Angler verschlechtern könnten. Bei geringerem Einfluss ist auch die Gefahr größer, Gewässer an den Reservatsnaturschutz zu verlieren, sprich dass vermehrt anglerfreie Zonen ausgerufen werden. Dadurch würde sich auch der Befischungsdruck auf die verbleibenden Gewässer erhöhen.


----------



## pro-release (1. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV. Und nun?*

Eines der besten postings seit langem hier. Ganz ohne Häme, neutral und objektiv. Genau so ist der Stand der Dinge...


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (1. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV. Und nun?*

Puh leute.....da fordert ihr meinen intellekt ganz schön raus....elend lange Texte im extremen beamten/ politiker stil, den keiner versteht,  aber ohne klare antwort auf meine frage.
lässt darauf schließen, dass es keine antwort gibt und ich einfach abwarten muss was passiert...damit würde ich gerne den thread schließen bevor sich noch jemand um kopf und kragen märkelt...danke trotzdem...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------

